# Hey... I am New Here



## Fishin Mortician (Sep 15, 2015)

I have been visiting this site for about a year, and decided it was time to join. I live near Gainesville and fish in the Atlantic from Jacksonville south to Daytona Beach. I belong to the Florida Surf Casters Club and enjoy helping others develop their skill sets, through postings on the internet and have done a special seminar on rig tying. A distance caster at heart, I attended a tournament in North Carolina and came in third place in the 150 gram category, and on a day that saw several new national records set. 705 feet in less than a year after casting my first conventional reel. I m sure I do better now days.

Anyways, wanted to introduce myself and let you guys know that I have learned a few things from you. The site is very nice and the attitude seems good. Some sites get ugly quick, and for no reason, and I don't understand why. I wanted to share something with you to show my appreciation for what I stole earlier.

I love inventing things, and tying rigs, and so thought one of my best inventions would be a good place o start. Hope you enjoy it, and try it, and catch many many fish using it. I suspect the clean waters and beaches you have will be a perfect fit for it. Let me know how you get along with it and ask any questions you may have. Sometimes my writing style can get confusing so I am used to translating. LOL

Here we go


*The Mortician's Rig*



The rig is fairly easy to form up and tie and uses a minimum of hardware. It does everything you want a surf fishing rig to do. It will cast for distance, present your baits in a stealthy and attractive manner, resists tangling, is adaptable and is strong enough to get your fish on the sand. When I created the rig in the early months of 2014, it was obvious to me that it was special. I tested it as that Spring unfolded and realized that it was a very special rig. Turns out the lowly pompanyo fish just loves it.
The rig is comprised of a Main Rig Body and two small leaders extending away from that rig body. In the Double Dropper style, where two baits are being presented. There are many variations of this rig style, and each has certain advantages that make them popular. For some it is the speed with which they can form up the rig, others durability or simplicity. Many rigs offer you something, but in exchange for that something, you usually must forfeit something else. This rig offers advantages and does not offer disadvantages, at least none that I have found.
When I first started using it, it became very eveident that there was something going on. Cast out and in between my previous best rigs, the fish swarmed the new rig. Later, I attached it to other people's rods, and then watched to see what happened. Suddenly, the rod with the new rig was outcatching the other rods. It is commical to watch people when they try the rig for the first time.
Anyways, tie one of these up and give it a try. If you are like most people, you will have just tied up your new favorite rig. I use it for the lowly pompanyo fish, whiting, and other table fish. I have however landed some large fish with it, too.
Main Rig Body-
For this you want a leader material that matches the size of the sinker you will be throwing. 10lbs of test for every ounce of weight is a good rule of thumb to begin with. Later you will be able to make changes as you dial things in for your style of fishing. Many say flourocarbon material disappears under water, but I really doubt that. There are however other reasons to use it. Such as abrasion resistance or the ability to sink, and maybe because it makes you more confident. Either flouro or mono, use leader material and not regular fishing line. This because leader material is thicker and stiffer and that helps the rig remain tangle free.
Begin with a snap swivel and your favorite knot. Then make the overall length appropriate to what you can comfortably cast for distance, and fasten a small swivel to the other end. The snap swivel is the bottom and the single swivel is the top.
Next you are going to fasten some Figure 8 knots along the rig body. These knots are very easy to form up and the purpose of the knots is to position the two leaders along the length of the rig body. I refer to these as stopper knots, as they prevent the leaders from sliding up and down the main rig body.
The first set of Figure 8 knots should be made about 10"-14" up from the bottom of the rig body. Space this pair of knots about an inch apart. So the leader can be attached between them and cannot move more than an inch. Then proceed up the rig body and form up another pair of Figure 8 knots, an inch apart, wherever you want your second leader. I like to divide the remaining top section of rig by bringing the top swivel down to the first leader, and half of that is my second spot.
Now you have two pairs of stopper knots positioned along your main rig body. Do NOT tighten these knots really hard. Just cinch them down and allow the force of the cast to tighten them, to what the rig requires them to be. I like to give a good pull and bring them together and a little bit more.
You now have the first half finished.
Leaders-
These leaders will be about 8" long overall. You could make them shorter, but you will lose some action, and making them too long can lead to issues with fouling. I highly recommend 8" as the length for you to begin with.
These leaders can be made from flourcarbon or mono, leader material or fishing line. I prefer to use flourocarbon fishing line for mine. Whatever you choose is fine, just make sure it is light line. 15 lb test works great, and you could go as high as 20 lb test. Going heavier will probably create issues for you. I have landed some big fish using 15 lb test and the extra stealth you get from it pays big dividends. So I recommend 15 lb test, especially in clear water conditions.
Begin by sliding a bead on the line, if you use those, and then tie your hook on. I have lots of beads and for the lowly pompanyo fish I prefer bright yellow. For my hook I really like using the "Mustad Ultra Point Demon Perfect Circle - 1x thick- size #1 - Offset for live bait". Fabulous results with this hook. The smaller size allows the fish to take it in easily, and once in, very tricky to spit it.
To form the leader up, I like to add a floating yellow bead to the leader line, slip my hook on, and then tie a Davy Knot to fasten. This knot is not required, but is easily learned and provides a strong connection and very small profile. Use the knot you are best at tying, because 15 lb test requires a good knot.
Then I spool off some line and tie a King Sling Loop Knot to the other end. Keeping the overall length of the leader at about 8". The loop is about the size of a quarter. You can make it the size of a golf ball if you would like. Making it smaller affects how the rig operates though. The idea is to have two strands of line extending the leader away from the rig body. You can use whatever loop knot you want, but why bother when this knot is so easy to tie and is so strong.
Then form up a second leader, same way but minus the bead.
Now everything is tied up and made. You have only to attach the leaders to the rig body, and this is easy. Lay the loop against the rig body, positioned between the stopper knots, then bring the hook around the leader and through the loop and pull tight. This will offer you a Catspaw type of connection. Pull it down tight against one of the stopper knots, then allow it to relax. Push the line towards the catspaw and get the conncetion to loosen up even more. You want the connection to be as loose as possible, but yet remain small enough to keep it from slipping / passing over top of your stopper knots.
Now the leader is free to spin around the rig body and slide freely between the stopper knots. Put the leader with the bright yellow floating bead on top, and the plain hook on bottom. 
The rig is now ready to fish. Bait it up and cast it out and spike the rod. The way the rig works is pretty much a mystery, but here is what I think happens.
The school of fish comes swimming past and one of them spots the bead, and comes over to investigate. Coming closer he sees / smells the bait and decides to grab it. He gets it in his mouth, and begins to move it towards the back of his mouth and turns his head to the side and prepares to swim away. Now the leader begins to pull tight, and then the rig body begins to pull tight, and the hook begins to find it's spot, and the fish begins to realize there is a problem. He completes his turn and the rig tightens and then the sinker pops and sets the hook and then the rod tip indicates.
The vast majority of the fish I catch are hooked dead center lower jaw. Solid hook sets, so I end up using pliers to remove the hooks quite often. Once attached, it is an extremely rare fish that escapes. Also, I rarely see my rod indicate and there not be a fish attached. The rig is extremely tricky for a fish to see and escape from. Very stealthy as there is no hardware for them to spot.
I have on several occasions allowed catfish to to try to tangle the rig by letting them lie in the swash zone with it, and it didn't happen. The fish just spin around the main rig body like majic. The leaders do not wrap up.

***BREAK ***
Site limits me to 10000 characters per post


----------



## Fishin Mortician (Sep 15, 2015)

***CONTINUANCE***

Variations-


You can use a loose UNI Knot instead of the loop knot to make your connections. However, you will forfeit some of your stand away from the rig body by using a single strand of line vs. having teo extending away. You also have to unloosen the knot after each fish as well.
You can use a different loop knot. However, take a look at this video.
http://s32.photobucket.com/user/fishmort/media/Mobile%20Uploads/trimFD730891-4AAC-42F1-A09D-1848739D3964_zpse37a5c3d.mp4.html
Since posting the video, a man suggested making the tool from all wire. This works much better as the line slides off much easier. Make the new tool by bending a piece of wire in half, with the bend looking like a paperclip. Then one end has a hook to it and the other is straight and extends out and past the hook so the line doesn't get caught. Ties a perfect knot every time and with a little practice, very fast.
You could make you rig body much longer and set multiple hooks along the length Sabiki rig style. You could also use the system to create a Sabiki rig.
You could shorten the overall length to about 18" and use a single leader and cast for more distance.
You could make the rig body at 18" and the leader at 12" and add a bait clip to the bottom and clip the baited hook down and cast for extreme distance. To do this variation, you will want to use something other than Figure 8 knots. I like "Stretch Magic" vinyl string in the bead department of Hobby Lobby. I simply fasten it to the rig body in a UNI knot style wrapped around the rig body. This creates a stopper knot that will slide up and down the length of the rig body. This so you can adjust the leader to fit the rig and clip without having to tie a perfect length of leader, which I hate to do.
You can tie up these rigs and store them in a BassPro Shop Extreme Worm bag. I like the large bags because it keeps the rigs from getting coiled up.
You can tie up a few of the rig bodies, because they are durable and reusable, and tie up a bunch of the leaders and store them seperately. When a bluefish bites your leader off or fouls it, simply slip the old off and slip a new leader straight on. Quick and easy to manage. I like switching bead colors sometimes, and I have some leaders that are for catching different specie, like redfish.
You can simply attach one of the leaders to the long tail wire on your sinker, and skip a rig body altogether. Nice for hitting big distance and was something I developed this past Summer.
You can train your rigs by hanging them upside down from a nail. This allows them to work out their issues. Mostly from the line being spooled at the factory and stored on the spool until you just removed it. A few hours is usually plenty to teach them to hang straight.
You can use Sand Flea flavored FishBites as your only bait and do rather well. I use it on my extreme distance rigs because it is durable enough to survive a 150+ yard flight and a rough splashdown. It also keeps well on the hook while fishing, reducing the number of times I have to reel ALL THAT LINE back just to check the bait.
You may just find another way to use the rig. It is universal and the catspaw connection was the key that turned it into a special rig. There are other variations I have seen people create. I searched the internet for hours and have not seen anything like it. When you stand back from your rods, the only thing you will see will be your hooks.
So there you go. Easy to form up, casts for distance, presents your baits in a stealthy and attractive fashion, works as a system that allows for convienece and targetting, tricky for the fish when setting the hook, strong enough to land your fish, durable in that the rig bodies are reusable and can be used over and over regardless of the condition of the leaders..
Some people doubt the ability to use light line. I had a large ray, about four feet across, swim into my rig. The hook snagged him in the wing and he rose up to the surface and began flapping. I pulled and pulled and was moving him right on in. Not many fish out there that strong. You can tie a section of 15 lb test to a tree, and lock down your reel and begin pulling with the rod in the normal position. Many reels cannot break the line, but the ones that can will have you exerting yourself in a surprising fashion. The value the lighter line provides easily surpasses any fear of break offs. Keep in mind the connection is by it's nature - very strong. The knot doesn't kink up or strain against itself.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

705 feet!!! Holy crap! Welcome aboard and it sounds like you'll bring some valuable info w/ ya!!!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

maybe a picture of that rig ready to cast might help me, I don't have a clue what you're talkin' about. I sure do need ways to catch more fish,will try anything.
We have meant over the phone,a few years back you sold me and a friend some really nice sinkers.I have read some of your posts on other forums,your knowledge and experience will be welcomed here.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

"705" feet with a 5 1/4 oz plug is a heck of a distance. Welcome to the forum! We will be looking towards your next posts but try to include pics when ever possible for the handicapped such as myself for whom a pic brings it all together. What rod and reel did you make that cast with? I wish I could get half of that with my tuna popping rods. Long casts and tight lines to you.


----------



## Fishin Mortician (Sep 15, 2015)

*The Mortician's Rig
*

The rig is fairly easy to form up and tie and uses a minimum of hardware. It does everything you want a surf fishing rig to do. It will cast for distance, present your baits in a stealthy and attractive manner, resists tangling, is adaptable and is strong enough to get your fish on the sand. When I created the rig in the early months of 2014, it was obvious to me that it was special. I tested it as that Spring unfolded and realized that it was a very special rig. Turns out the lowly pompanyo
fish just loves it.
The rig is comprised of a Main Rig Bod and two small leaders extending away from that rig body. In the Double Dropper style, where two baits are being presented. There are many variations of this rig style, and each has certain advantages that make them popular. For some it is the speed with which they can form up the rig, others durability or simplicity. Many rigs offer you something, but in exchange for that something, you usually must forfeit something else. This rig offers advantages and does not offer disadvantages, at least none that I have found.
When I first started using it, it became very eveident that there was something going on. Cast out and in between my previous best rigs, the fish swarmed the new rig. Later, I attached it to other people's rods, and then watched to see what happened. Suddenly, the rod with the new rig was outcatching the other rods. It is commical to watch people when they try the rig for the first time.
Anyways, tie one of these up and give it a try. If you are like most people, you will have just tied up your new favorite rig. I use it for the lowly pompanyo fish, whiting, and other table fish. I have however landed some large fish with it, too.
Main Rig Body-
For this you want a leader material that matches the size of the sinker you will be throwing. 10lbs of test for every ounce of weight is a good rule of thumb to begin with. Later you will be able to make changes as you dial things in for your style of fishing. Many say flourocarbon material disappears under water, but I really doubt that. There are however other reasons to use it. Such as abrasion resistance or the ability to sink, and maybe because it makes you more confident. Either flouro or mono, use leader material and not regular fishing line. This because leader material is thicker and stiffer and that helps the rig remain tangle free.
Here is what I enjoy using.









Begin with a snap swivel and your favorite knot. Then make the overall length appropriate to what you can comfortably cast for distance, and fasten a small swivel to the other end. The snap swivel is the bottom and the single swivel is the top.









Next you are going to fasten some Figure 8 knots along the rig body. These knots are very easy to form up and the purpose of the knots is to position the two leaders along the length of the rig body. I refer to these as stopper knots, as they prevent the leaders from sliding up and down the main rig body.

The first set of Figure 8 knots should be made about 10"-14" up from the bottom of the rig body. Space this pair of knots about an inch apart. So the leader can be attached between them and cannot move more than an inch. Then proceed up the rig body and form up another pair of Figure 8 knots, an inch apart, wherever you want your second leader. I like to divide the remaining top section of rig by bringing the top swivel down to the first leader, and half of that is my second spot.
Now you have two pairs of stopper knots positioned along your main rig body. Do NOT tighten these knots really hard. Just cinch them down and allow the force of the cast to tighten them, to what the rig requires them to be. I like to give a good pull and bring them together and a little bit more.
You now have the first half finished.
Leaders-
These leaders will be about 8" long overall. You could make them shorter, but you will lose some action, and making them too long can lead to issues with fouling. I highly recommend 8" as the length for you to begin with.









You might notice there are no kinks along the lengths of these leaders. That is because of the choice of knots.
These leaders can be made from flourcarbon or mono, leader material or fishing line. I prefer to use flourocarbon fishing line for mine. Whatever you choose is fine, just make sure it is light line. 15 lb test works great, and you could go as high as 20 lb test. Going heavier will probably create issues for you. I have landed some big fish using 15 lb test and the extra stealth you get from it pays big dividends. So I recommend 15 lb test, especially in clear water conditions.
Begin by sliding a bead on the line, if you use those, and then tie your hook on. I have lots of beads and for the lowly pompanyo fish I prefer bright yellow. For my hook I really like using the "Mustad Ultra Point Demon Perfect Circle - 1x thick- size #1 - Offset for live bait". Fabulous results with this hook. The smaller size allows the fish to take it in easily, and once in, very tricky to spit it.
To form the leader up, I like to add a floating yellow bead to the leader line, slip my hook on, and then tie a Davy Knot to fasten. This knot is not required, but is easily learned and provides a strong connection and very small profile. Use the knot you are best at tying, because 15 lb test requires a good knot.
Then I spool off some line and tie a King Sling Loop Knot to the other end. Keeping the overall length of the leader at about 8". The loop is about the size of a quarter. You can make it the size of a golf ball if you would like. Making it smaller affects how the rig operates though. The idea is to have two strands of line extending the leader away from the rig body. You can use whatever loop knot you want, but why bother when this knot is so easy to tie and is so strong.
Then form up a second leader, same way but minus the bead.


----------



## Fishin Mortician (Sep 15, 2015)

Now everything is tied up and made. You have only to attach the leaders to the rig body, and this is easy. 
Lay the loop against the rig body, positioned between the stopper knots, then bring the hook around the leader and through the loop and pull tight.







]
]








This will offer you a Catspaw type of connection. Pull it down tight against one of the stopper knots, then allow it to relax. ]








Push the line towards the catspaw and get the connection to loosen up even more. 
]








You want the connection to be as loose as possible, but yet remain small enough to keep it from slipping / passing over top of your stopper knots.
Now the leader is free to spin around the rig body and slide freely between the stopper knots. Put the leader with the bright yellow floating bead on top, and the plain hook on bottom. 
The rig is now ready to fish. Bait it up and cast it out and spike the rod. The way the rig works is pretty much a mystery, but here is what I think happens.
The school of fish comes swimming past and one of them spots the bead, and comes over to investigate. Coming closer he sees / smells the bait and decides to grab it. He gets it in his mouth, and begins to move it towards the back of his mouth and turns his head to the side and prepares to swim away. Now the leader begins to pull tight, and then the rig body begins to pull tight, and the hook begins to find it's spot, and the fish begins to realize there is a problem. He completes his turn and the rig tightens and then the sinker pops and sets the hook and then the rod tip indicates.
The vast majority of the fish I catch are hooked dead center lower jaw. Solid hook sets, so I end up using pliers to remove the hooks quite often. Once attached, it is an extremely rare fish that escapes. Also, I rarely see my rod indicate and there not be a fish attached. The rig is extremely tricky for a fish to see and escape from. Very stealthy as there is no hardware for them to spot.
I have on several occasions allowed catfish to to try to tangle the rig by letting them lie in the swash zone with it, and it didn't happen. The fish just spin around the main rig body like majic. The leaders do not wrap up.


----------



## Fishin Mortician (Sep 15, 2015)

Variations -
You can use a loose UNI Knot instead of the loop knot to make your connections. However, you will forfeit some of your stand away from the rig body by using a single strand of line vs. having teo extending away. You also have to unloosen the knot after each fish as well.
You can use a different loop knot. However, take a look at this video.
http://s32.photobucket.com/user/fishmort/media/Mobile%20Uploads/trimFD730891-4AAC-42F1-A09D-1848739D3964_zpse37a5c3d.mp4.html
 Since posting the video, a man suggested making the tool from all wire. This works much better as the line slides off much easier. Make the new tool by bending a piece of wire in half, with the bend looking like a paperclip. Then one end has a hook to it and the other is straight and extends out and past the hook so the line doesn't get caught. Ties a perfect knot every time and with a little practice, very fast.
You can see the new tool in the top right of this photo.
[URL="http://s267.photobucket.com/user/FishinMortician/media/IMG_0005_zpsqoi692vd.jpg.html][/URL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
You can also see an inexpensive brand of swivel that works very well, and the brand of hook I like.
You could make you rig body much longer and set multiple hooks along the length Sabiki rig style. You could also use the system to create a Sabiki rig.
You could shorten the overall length to about 18" and use a single leader and cast for more distance.
You could make the rig body at 18" and the leader at 12" and add a bait clip to the bottom and clip the baited hook down and cast for extreme distance. To do this variation, you will want to use something other than Figure 8 knots. I like "Stretch Magic" vinyl string in the bead department of Hobby Lobby. 
Seen here in this photo.
[URL="http://s267.photobucket.com/user/FishinMortician/media/IMG_0003_zpsm9ai4ny3.jpg.html][/URL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
　
I simply fasten it to the rig body in a UNI knot style wrapped around the rig body. This creates a stopper knot that will slide up and down the length of the rig body. This so you can adjust the leader to fit the rig and clip without having to tie a perfect length of leader, which I hate to do.
You can tie up these rigs and store them in a BassPro Shop Extreme Worm bag. I like the large bags because it keeps the rigs from getting coiled up.
[URL="http://s267.photobucket.com/user/FishinMortician/media/IMG_0039_zpsemri8p3f.jpg.html][/URL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
You can tie up a few of the rig bodies, because they are durable and reusable, and tie up a bunch of the leaders and store them seperately. 
I like these for my leaders.
[URL="http://s267.photobucket.com/user/FishinMortician/media/IMG_0037_zps4oqdm9jo.jpg.html][/URL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
When a bluefish bites your leader off or fouls it, simply slip the old off and slip a new leader straight on. Quick and easy to manage. I like switching bead colors sometimes, and I have some leaders that are for catching different specie, like redfish.
You can train your rigs by hanging them upside down from a nail. This allows them to work out their issues. Mostly from the line being spooled at the factory and stored on the spool until you just removed it. A few hours is usually plenty to teach them to hang straight.
You can use Sand Flea flavored FishBites as your only bait and do rather well. I use it on my extreme distance rigs because it is durable enough to survive a 150+ yard flight and a rough splashdown. It also keeps well on the hook while fishing, reducing the number of times I have to reel ALL THAT LINE back just to check the bait.
You may just find another way to use the rig. It is universal and the catspaw connection was the key that turned it into a special rig. There are other variations I have seen people create. I searched the internet for hours and have not seen anything like it. When you stand back from your rods, the only thing you will see will be your hooks.
So there you go. Easy to form up, casts for distance, presents your baits in a stealthy and attractive fashion, works as a system that allows for convienece and targetting, tricky for the fish when setting the hook, strong enough to land your fish, durable in that the rig bodies are reusable and can be used over and over regardless of the condition of the leaders..
Some people doubt the ability to use light line. I had a large ray, about four feet across, swim into my rig. The hook snagged him in the wing and he rose up to the surface and began flapping. I pulled and pulled and was moving him right on in. Not many fish out there that strong. You can tie a section of 15 lb test to a tree, and lock down your reel and begin pulling with the rod in the normal position. Many reels cannot break the line, but the ones that can will have you exerting yourself in a surprising fashion. The value the lighter line provides easily surpasses any fear of break offs. Keep in mind the connection is by it's nature - very strong. The knot doesn't kink up or strain against itself.


----------



## Fishin Mortician (Sep 15, 2015)

Here is a leader fastened directly to a long tail wire of a sinker, no rig used.



IMP bait clip used to capture hook for long cast.


----------



## Fishin Mortician (Sep 15, 2015)

IMP clip used for capturing hook for extreme distance rig.


Here is the leader attached directly to the sinker, no rig used.'


----------



## Fishin Mortician (Sep 15, 2015)

Sorry it is all torn up.

Did not cast a plug, it was a lead sinker in a distance casting tournament. A glorified who can *^$# further than the other guys. Highly recommended for the education and experience.

I learned how to cast to make me a better fisherman. I learned how to tie rigs to make me a better fisherman. There is still lots of room to make me a better fisherman.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for the further explanation. I now have a new rig to make and test.I have lost a lot of sinkers trying to distance cast with dropper loops. 
several months ago a member here (barefootin)posted that loop knot which I have been using ever since. very very versatile knot. this is just another way to use it.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Wow !*

Wow ! This is the most detailed post I have ever seen in my life. You could be a surf fishing guide for sure ! :thumbup:


----------



## Fishin Mortician (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks....I did a rig tying seminar last year for a couple of surf fishing clubs, and it went well enough. I would starve as a guide though.....LOL

Tie this rig up and fish it and then get back to me. I am certain you will love it when you see how it works.


----------

